# E60 M5 0-200kph engine sound



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

My replayTV is set to record Auto Motor und Sport TV (english), and the LA school district channel usually shows it over the weekend. A couple of weeks ago there was a Alpina B7 vs S55AMG comparo. This week's final segment started with what looks like a Mystic Blue (it's way too dark for Interlagos) E60M5 doing a 16 second WOT acceleration run deep into 4th gear and topping 200kph.

I guess my expectations of the engine sounds were too high or something. It sounds good, far better than the raspy S54, but I was somehow expecting the S85 V10 to be more F1 and less muted Dodge Viper.

Too bad I don't have the know-how to clip the segment out and post it.


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Kaz said:


> My replayTV is set to record Auto Motor und Sport TV (english), and the LA school district channel usually shows it over the weekend. A couple of weeks ago there was a Alpina B7 vs S55AMG comparo. This week's final segment started with what looks like a Mystic Blue (it's way too dark for Interlagos) E60M5 doing a 16 second WOT acceleration run deep into 4th gear and topping 200kph.
> 
> I guess my expectations of the engine sounds were too high or something. It sounds good, far better than the raspy S54, but I was somehow expecting the S85 V10 to be more F1 and less muted Dodge Viper.
> 
> Too bad I don't have the know-how to clip the segment out and post it.


Start here: http://www.dvarchive.org/
DvArchive makes your windows/linux/mac computer "look" like a replay unit. You can browse the content on it then stream the content to your computer to save it as an mpeg and potentially burn it to a DVD.

Next: http://www.womble.com/vcr-text.htm
MPEG-VCR lets you edit the mpeg without having to recode the file (a good thing).

I don't have all the answers but this site does: http://www.planetreplay.com/phpBB2/index.php

Enjoy!


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> My replayTV is set to record Auto Motor und Sport TV (english), and the LA school district channel usually shows it over the weekend. A couple of weeks ago there was a Alpina B7 vs S55AMG comparo. This week's final segment started with what looks like a Mystic Blue (it's way too dark for Interlagos) E60M5 doing a 16 second WOT acceleration run deep into 4th gear and topping 200kph.
> 
> I guess my expectations of the engine sounds were too high or something. It sounds good, far better than the raspy S54, but I was somehow expecting the S85 V10 to be more F1 and less muted Dodge Viper.


To sound like an F1 car it would have to idle between 4 and 6k rpm, and rev to 19. Not even M cars do that yet .

The F1 link is, according to interviews with BMW M folks relayed by CAR magazine, almost entirely coincidental. The block has the same degree angle and number of cylinders as the F1 car, and the reciprocating masses follow some F1 principles (I think in assembly rather than design). But that's about it. Oh, and it's assembled in the same facility as the F1 engine (Landshut) - but then so are 3 series dashboards :dunno:.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

andy_thomas said:


> To sound like an F1 car it would have to idle between 4 and 6k rpm, and rev to 19. Not even M cars do that yet .


That's a great idea though... The M division should produce a (very) limited number of M5s... Say 50 of them, with actual F1 engines mounted. Sell them for like $250K apiece to collectors with the warning "Engines require rebuild after every race weekend, or 200 miles, whichever come first. 
:rofl:


----------

